# What show?: Nabba first timers or UKBFF Inters over 90kg?



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

As some might know im currently in the middle of a show prep but not going according to plan but this question has got me wondering.

What in peoples opinion would be the best suited show for me baring in mind I am 6ft 2", currently 18.5 stone with another couple of stone (maybe more) to go.

A nabba first timers show or a ukbff inters over 90kg.

I always presumed that the first timers class will be the way forward. However after speaking to Pob at Hercules tonight he said something that got me interested.

At the first timers I could come up against some 5ft 5" stacked competitor. With the inters over 90kg you are more then likely going to face other competitors like myself which are prob over 6ft etc.

I wont take anything for granted but interested in what other people think.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hard to tell really mate. how much weight have u gained since stoping diet


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

will i think 1st timer is better because if you enter over 90 KG you prob get a short ass dude with lots of mass anyway .. but 1st timer is a 1st timer you don't want to be competing against someone who's been there done that. but that's just my opinion.

Hilly new pic looking BOOM mate WELL DONE i noticed you hold your fone with your mouth lol good one


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

i am 6foot tall willsey and thats what worries me about first timers i am doing next coming up against loads of lil franco's

my prep guys reckons it is hard to do well in first timers if you are a taller bloke


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sizar said:


> will i think 1st timer is better because if you enter over 90 KG you prob get a short ass dude with lots of mass anyway .. but 1st timer is a 1st timer you don't want to be competing against someone who's been there done that. but that's just my opinion.
> 
> Hilly new pic looking BOOM mate WELL DONE i noticed you hold your fone with your mouth lol good one


cheers mate, its a skill haha


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

first timers, doesnt matter about placing really does it mate?? its your first show so its really battling against yourself and seeing what you can bring? if i ever compete, even tho im told i would be good enough to go into a class, im still going first timers...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Testaholic said:


> first timers, doesnt matter about placing really does it mate?? its your first show so its really battling against yourself and seeing what you can bring? if i ever compete, even tho im told i would be good enough to go into a class, im still going first timers...


This is very true and the opinion i have, first timers is a very open class. I no im going to be outsized however ill bring the best package i can bring. then if im beat by a better person thats the way life is. ill go and work on my weaknesses for a year or 2 but ill no i have what it takes to get up there.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I am in the same boat, will either be u90kg or 1st timers next year. Way I see it is diet down, then decide when you actually have some sort of idea of your weight.

You have plenty to lose so no need to make a decision at this stage.


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

hilly said:


> hard to tell really mate. how much weight have u gained since stoping diet


Hello mate. I put on 4lb over that week which took me to 18 stone 10lb on Monday morning.

Weird thing is yesterday morning after cardio I was 18 stone 3lb! It's as if that week off has completely sorted my body out. I feel and look better.

Still early days though


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> I am in the same boat, will either be u90kg or 1st timers next year. Way I see it is diet down, then decide when you actually have some sort of idea of your weight.
> 
> You have plenty to lose so no need to make a decision at this stage.


To be honest it's not for right now trying to decide. This is presuming I don't compete any time soon, take sometime off and then try again say next year.

I will defo be over 90kg though unless I chop off my legs!

More intreguied to try and figure out what fed would suit my type of physique best if that makes sense


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

MarcusWright said:


> my prep guys reckons it is hard to do well in first timers if you are a taller bloke


interesting that he should say that, did he give any reason behing this?

In ukbff last first timer that was tall I remember doing well was the guy that came second to sjt a few years ago.

He was still not taller then 6ft though I think


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

He said that you could be against 3-4 guys that are shorter ripped to bits etc and that its harder to carry off the same look on a much larger frame

guy who was prepping me is 6-4 like


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

willsey what reasons do you feel your prep isnt going the way it should? are u being totally honest with yourself in regards to how hard ur working and the strictness of the diet?....what bpm are u doing your cardio at?.....duration/times per week? and how many cals r u on at moment?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

MarcusWright said:


> He said that you could be against 3-4 guys that are shorter ripped to bits etc and that its harder to carry off the same look on a much larger frame
> 
> guy who was prepping me is 6-4 like


That's what I've been told by pob on here which got me thinking and therefore asked the question on here.

It's a tricky one I know. I have never warched a nabba first timers class so do not know what the competition is like as to speak. However I have seen a lot of ukbff inters over 90kg and for example the Hercules show consisted of miles and pob on here so was a very high standard line up.

I suppose it all depends on who turns up on the day!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

XJPX said:


> willsey what reasons do you feel your prep isnt going the way it should? are u being totally honest with yourself in regards to how hard ur working and the strictness of the diet?....what bpm are u doing your cardio at?.....duration/times per week? and how many cals r u on at moment?


Hello mate, the diet isn't really the prob. I have been losing 4lb plus each week now with ease for a while. Have lost well over 35lb now in total. It turns out we just didn't realise how much there was to come off! Also as I have never dieted before it took a while to establish at what level of carbs my body loses weight etc. Turns out the level is very low which took some weeks to realise this so I didn't start losing weight till about week5 of my diet prep which therefore left even less time to get into shape!

However it's all a learning curve and if I don't end up

doing a show this year I know what I have to do when it's time to diet again and also now reAlise the importance of keeping leaner in the off season.

After what pob said about that I will prob be up against taller people like me in the inters over 90kg I'm trying to realise what federation and class would suit my style of physique more

very tricky!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Hello mate, the diet isn't really the prob. I have been losing 4lb plus each week now with ease for a while. Have lost well over 35lb now in total. It turns out we just didn't realise how much there was to come off! Also as I have never dieted before it took a while to establish at what level of carbs my body loses weight etc. Turns out the level is very low which took some weeks to realise this so I didn't start losing weight till about week5 of my diet prep which therefore left even less time to get into shape!
> 
> However it's all a learning curve and if I don't end up
> 
> ...


well if its taking u a long time to get ready, just carry on doing what ur doing buddy, 4 pounds a week is great loss whilst the fat is there to come off....in my opinion just carry on plugging away and in say 12-16 weeks from now ur gonna b in stage ready condition without a doubt...uv then got ur pik of the ukbff shows.....

i dnt think its about choosing ur show...tht to me doesnt make sense..its ur first show so u cant expect miracles...jsut get it done to the very best of ur ability...access ur weaknesses and improve as a bodybuilder everytime u step onstage....tht is the sole progresss anyone and u can ask of urself...so jus do it pal :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

XJPX said:


> well if its taking u a long time to get ready, just carry on doing what ur doing buddy, 4 pounds a week is great loss whilst the fat is there to come off....in my opinion just carry on plugging away and in say 12-16 weeks from now ur gonna b in stage ready condition without a doubt...uv then got ur pik of the ukbff shows.....
> 
> *i dnt think its about choosing ur show...tht to me doesnt make sense..its ur first show so u cant expect miracles...jsut get it done to the very best of ur ability...access ur weaknesses and improve as a bodybuilder everytime u step onstage....tht is the sole progresss anyone and u can ask of urself...so jus do it pal* :thumb:


x 2 here wilsey. at the moment you havnt even managed to get in condition in time for a show i think ure just putting extra stress and worry on ureself thinking about which show. just pick one and go for it. you have alot of muscle( a hell of alot more than me) and will look good if you get the condition right. pick either fed that gives you enough time to come in shredded and you will do well IMO.

however you never know who will turn up on the day. compete to compete against ureself at this stage mate as thats the first hurdle


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

nabba is hight classes.

what you have to remember is the name of the class is a little decieving although its first timers it tends to be one of the hardest classes both for quality and sheer numbers, some of the line ups easily rival the other classes for quality physiqes.

the thing is not to over think it all to much choose your class and get your head down all you can do is be the best you can be you cant controll who you will be up against


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i competed in the 1st timers last year, at the finals i was in a class of 19 guys!

1st timers is hit n miss, you can either be up against a guy who has been hiding in the gym for 10 years and decided to give it a go or average joe who looks like he was pulled off the street lol.

its an open class, i was up against guys who were 6ft+ when i am only 5ft 9.

my answer is to bite the bullet, do the 1st timers.

who cares who you might be up against, you are cutting your teeth and would you rather win by beating tough competition or a cake walk?


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm glad everyone else agress tht the priority is jus gettin onstage cos once u hav the improvements u then make r huge...both myself and IB for our first comps were nuffin at all compared to how we looked at our second comp, and I gaurentee the next comp will blow the previous one out the water....so jus get it dun and start advancing as a bodybuilder


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cheers for the input guys.

I think the question i asked was more of a curiousity rather then giving it serious thought and depending on what everyone said I would then go for that show.

Im going for the first timers class on june 6th. This is 6 weeks away today and I have a HELL of a lot of work to do!

There is the muscletalk new show on june 27th so will consider doing this one to give me more time but if not will come back next year hopefully better and leaner to ensure i get in shape on time.

Atm will just keep dieting and see where I get


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

somtimes the best thing you can do is a couple of shows on the bounce you will always improve from your first outing plus you know what to expect


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

FATBOY said:


> somtimes the best thing you can do is a couple of shows on the bounce you will always improve from your first outing plus you know what to expect


I have considered that but there is only 2 shows left I can do now (anglian nabba anbd the ukbff muslcetalk show) that wont interfere with holidays and work etc.

Without sounding too negative IF I dont get in condition in time for the Anglian I am prepared for this and will just come back stronger (and defo leaner!) next year.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Without sounding too negative IF I dont get in condition in time for the Anglian I am prepared for this and will just come back stronger (and defo leaner!) next year.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im with fatboy here. competing will do wounders for your body as a whole not only for the rebound but from a learning aspect and removing some of that fat thats been around to long


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

hilly said:


> im with fatboy here. competing will do wounders for your body as a whole not only for the rebound but from a learning aspect and removing some of that fat thats been around to long


I know what your saying guys.

Saw martin today and he was happy as down to 18 stone 2lb.

Will see what I look like in about 4.5 weeks time just before I'm due to deplete. If in pretty good shape I will go for the Anglian. Then might carry on dieting to get in better knick for the muscletalk show on June 27th.


----------

